# Opus X Love Story



## Toaster (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the deal with these short story look-a-likes. Who's throat must be cut to get my hands on these? Maybe the messenger?


----------



## slimm (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

It's going to be a while before these are ready to smoke - I'm putting it at about 8 more months :2


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

Aren't these suppose to be this years Christmas release? Just like last year they did their scorpio double robusto boxed set. I've read a few reviews and they all said they will be very good with time, but isn't every opus good with time?

this was the set last year so i'm assuming these will come in their heart shaped box this year.


----------



## JohnnieSRT-4-cl (Nov 12, 2007)

No Love Stories this year from what I found.

http://www.fuenteagedselection.com/main/product/journey2008.htm


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

There were 55 5 count boxes distributed through the Fuente Web site - and some singles distributed through a fund raiser sampler

They did have the love story heart shaped boxes at the IPCPR show

a buddy somked one as soon as he got it, and he had some serious tar issues - the one that I had a couple of weeks ago didn't have the tar, but it did seem a bit wet, and tasted like a very young opus


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

with more reading these should be in the opus 22 sets but who knows. i love the smaller prefectos and would love to get my hands on a few of these.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

i just got an email saying a few more of these sets are going to be released this year to a few retailers. i'm guessing casa fuente is going to get them and whoever else (probably holts amongst some others).


----------



## sjnovakovich (Apr 29, 2008)

JohnnieSRT-4 said:


> No Love Stories this year from what I found.
> 
> http://www.fuenteagedselection.com/main/product/journey2008.htm


I just got one of these for $74.00


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Actually, all but a limited number of boxes were auctioned at the CFC according to an email from TS today. They have the remaining and will have a drawing in a couple weeks to see who gets to buy them at like $75 roughly per box of 5.

Edit... just re-read the email. 55 numbered and signed boxes sent to cigar family members and it raised a total of $5500 for charity. 20 supposedly remaining boxes to be sold through TS.


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

barbourjay said:


> i just got an email saying a few more of these sets are going to be released this year to a few retailers. i'm guessing casa fuente is going to get them and whoever else (probably holts amongst some others).


I get to visit both Holt's shops about once per week. They have told me more then once that the only Love Story's they will be getting will be in the '22 sets. Smart Money is on TS and CF to get the remaining sets this Holiday.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

word, after re-reading the email that's what i thought.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So I got into work this morning and turned on my computer like I do every day. After about 10 minutes my cell phone rang, which was interesting, as I don't get a lot of phone calls during the day (especially on my cell phone).

I answered the phone fully expecting it to be an answering machine letting me know my car warranty had expired when Darlene starting talking. :dr I know, all of you guys are totally jealous. 

That is right, I guess I am one of the lucky 20 and have a five pack box of Fuente Love Story's on the way. 

It feels like I won the lottery today, well I guess I did.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

You lucky bastag!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Well, I guess that officially means I'm not one of the lucky 20. Probably for the better.


----------



## Only Fuentes (Jan 21, 2008)

Sweet!! You should play the lottery today, wait ... I think you already won !


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> So I got into work this morning and turned on my computer like I do every day. After about 10 minutes my cell phone rang, which was interesting, as I don't get a lot of phone calls during the day (especially on my cell phone).
> 
> I answered the phone fully expecting it to be an answering machine letting me know my car warranty had expired when Darlene starting talking. :dr I know, all of you guys are totally jealous.
> 
> ...


Very cool! Just payback for some of your good deeds. :tu


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

barbourjay said:


> Aren't these suppose to be this years Christmas release? Just like last year they did their scorpio double robusto boxed set. I've read a few reviews and they all said they will be very good with time, but isn't every opus good with time?
> 
> this was the set last year so i'm assuming these will come in their heart shaped box this year.


:dr:dr:dr....Salivates!!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Very cool! Just payback for some of your good deeds. :tu


These should arrive tomorrow - will post a picture this weekend if I get some time. I guess I now have some truly rare Fuentes.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Very cool Aaron. You deserve them !


----------

